# Best bass lake in northeast ohio?



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

In your opinion, which lake is the best for bass?


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

mosquito... i also read somewhere is was rated one of the top bass lakes in all of ohio


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lake erie by a longshot

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm assuming you mean other than Erie, right? If that's the case, my vote goes to Nimisila and Mogadore.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, haha. Other than lake erie.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

that is a hard question to answer....the answers people have will have will be the best bass lake in their region that they fish....for example if someone has been living in the akron area their whole life they will say NIMI or mogadore...if someone from somewere else may say Knox lake....or mosquito because them are the lakes they are familiar with and fished


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Evans Lake.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Isn't evans lake private?


young-gun21 said:


> Evans Lake.
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends on what u are talking about.... Are we including private lakes? If so, evans wins hands down. 

Mosquito if we are talking big motor lakes. 

Most underrated....guilford tons of giants

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

BassHunter0123 said:


> that is a hard question to answer....the answers people have will have will be the best bass lake in their region that they fish....for example if someone has been living in the akron area their whole life they will say NIMI or mogadore...if someone from somewere else may say Knox lake....or mosquito because them are the lakes they are familiar with and fished


I would call Knox central Ohio, wouldn't you?


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> I would call Knox central Ohio, wouldn't you?


yes id say so


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Isn't evans lake private?
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It is private but our club fishes it once or twice a year.

Public, I agree with whomever said Guilford is underrated. I also like Wingfoot.



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I also would say nimi or Mogadore, other than.that farm ponds are the best if you can get permission

_The Silverback_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

All I know it isn't whatever lake I am fishing that day.


----------



## bags (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladue easily


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mosquito, hands down...

If you have a small boat with electric... Ladue

Just look up the results from the bass tourneys... those two lakes pull the most weight and biggest fish.

Portage has some hogs in it, but not the best lake, though it is good.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I would say these results would rival or surpass any lake in NE Ohio, public or private.


http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/SPRINGOPEN/40509.html

http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/FALLOPEN/103109.html

http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/MOGADORE3/80909.html

http://www.dobass.com/10EEI/2010SPO/40310.html

http://www.dobass.com/10EEI/Q1/MOGADORE41010.html

http://www.dobass.com/10EEI/Q6/082210.html

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/i1/040911.html

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/SPO/4211.html


I didn't include some of the 15lb & 16lb winning bags!
15lbs. is usually a given if you just show up.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cull'in said:


> I would say these results would rival or surpass any lake in NE Ohio, public or private.
> 
> 
> http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/SPRINGOPEN/40509.html
> ...


Not disagreeing with you... I can't get on Mogadore.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Caught this hog at the Berlin lake spillway


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

CatchNrelease said:


> Caught this hog at the Berlin lake spillway


Nice one!!!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Private ponds and electric only lakes would be my first guess.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

If were including private, Mohawk has to be high on the list.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I too vote for Mosquito. It is the only lake in NE oh where I can usually figure them out and put a pattern together. basically have 2 options that work for me 1 being a fliping stick and if there not in the bush I can usually get em in the weeds. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nimisila !!!!










"fish all day , every day"


----------

